# Last Week's Popular Topics (from WW2Aircraft.NET)



## le_steph40 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello,

As usual, I received yesterday morning the "Last Week's Popular Topics (from WW2Aircraft.NET)" in my email box but I've a problem with the links of the different thread. All the links take me to another site: sendy.dgibs.com. which doesn't work...
Is it normal ?


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2020)

le_steph40 said:


> Hello,
> 
> As usual, I received yesterday morning the "Last Week's Popular Topics (from WW2Aircraft.NET)" in my email box but I've a problem with the links of the different thread. All the links take me to another site: sendy.dgibs.com. which doesn't work...
> Is it normal ?


No, that should not be the case.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2020)

Just checked mine and all the links take me to the site not the one you describe.


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 5, 2020)

le_steph40 said:


> Hello,
> 
> As usual, I received yesterday morning the "Last Week's Popular Topics (from WW2Aircraft.NET)" in my email box but I've a problem with the links of the different thread. All the links take me to another site: sendy.dgibs.com. which doesn't work...
> Is it normal ?



I had the same problem when the post came in but next morning it was fine.


----------



## le_steph40 (Apr 5, 2020)

MiTasol said:


> I had the same problem when the post came in but next morning it was fine.


Thanks for the information.
I didn't try again the next day, when in doubt, I deleted the message when I had this problem.


----------

